# Arrow nock too tight?



## Drobax (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

Real simple question: How to tell if the nocks on my new set of arrows are too tight? The local shop still says that they look good. They say that if you nock it on the bow and pull the arrow, it should take 2-3" before it pulls loose.

That doesn't seem right to me. The way I understand it, is that as long as it doesn't just fall off while nocked,the looser the better, right?

My local shop is geared a LOT more towards bows "with training wheels." Just to note.

But if it is too tight, should I just put a thinner serving on?

Thanks


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

i would think loose is better! but im new to trad.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Short answer, yes they are too tight. Most folks I talk with want a very light snap--tight enough that the arrow will hang from the string, but a good tap on the string will cause it to fall off.

I don't recall how many people I have talked to who couldn't get their arrows flying properly after all sorts of tinkering--but they didn't consider a nock that fits too tight. That's been the problem lots of times.

Besides screwing up your flight, it also adds noise--definately something you don't want if you are a hunter. I'd go with a smaller serving.

Chad


----------



## Drobax (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys... Yeah, it doesn't make any sense to me either, to have arrows hold on for dear life.

Let me add this to my question: I'm currently shooting an old 75' Bear Grizzly (love the bow) and right now it's got a B50 Dacron string. I'm not sure exactly how many strands, maybe 16?

Do you think it's also the wrong string?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dobrax -

You might be fine. Conventional wisdom is that the nock should hold slightly more than the arrow's weight. The std test is tapping the string lightly with your finger should cause the arrow to drop off. 

Enter reality. There's a reason most people use some type of snap nocks these days. I like a little more of a purchase than the above. Reasoning is simple, having the arrow slip the string before you release (dry fire) will be a lot louder than any sound a tight nock can make.

Regarding sound, the myth about tight nock being "noisy" is really just a case of poor tuning. Other than limb slap on a recurve, most bow noise comes the the arrow not leaving the string near the center line of the bow. If the correct arrow spine is chosen, the the bow tuned correctly, the oscillation of the archer's paradox is near centerline as the string approaches brace height (and naturally goes slightly beyond) and therefore the nock pulls straight off. A stiff or weak arrow will cause nock disengagement to be off center and a VERY (not slightly but VERY) tight nock may exaggerate the twang. 

BTW - good nock fit is the same for "training wheels" as for stickbows. To your question, depending on the type of nocks you're using and the type of serving that's currently on the string, either avenue for correction may be do-able. You might even be able to warm the nocks in boiling water and open them up slightly, but again, make sure you really have too.

More than you barganed for, eh?

Viper1 out.


----------



## Drobax (Jun 3, 2008)

Viper1,

As always, thanks a million for the info. Man you know your stuff. 

I may hsve the serving replaced just a tad smaller. Because right now I can tug on the arrow when nocked and it will pull the string a good couple inches before letting go. DEFINATELY, won't come off with a finger tap.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Regarding sound, the myth about tight nock being "noisy" is really just a case of poor tuning.


That one's easy. Snap the nock on the string, and/or pull it off. You get noise and vibration, even if you pull it off perfectly straight--there's absolutely no way to avoid it. That doesn't somehow magically dissapear when you shoot the bow. No biggie if you just shoot targets, but something you want to fix if you are serious about hunting (just ask anyone who is), besides the tuning problems I've seen it cause. Tight nock, bad arrow flight. Fix the tight nock, arrow flight improved. Doesn't take much to figure that one out.

'Course you can try it yourself--try and tune with the nock fitting tight, then see what kind of difference you get with a proper fit. Have someone stand nearby when you shoot with a tight nock and one that fits properly, and see which one they say is quieter.

Since most folks these days use a release aid when shooting a compound, it only makes sense that folks will want a little insurance with the nock snapping on the string. That's the reason the Accu-nock was invented (http://accunock.com)--holds on the string until the string is released. Three of their main selling points:

•Increases Arrow Speed
•Improves Accuracy
•Reduces Noise and Vibration


Inversely, a tight nock can reduce speed, reduce accuracy, and increase noise and vibration.

Dacron (B-50 or B-500) is the proper string material for that bow, but unless you are pulling a lot of weight (65+ lbs), 16 strands is way overbuilt.

This stuff isn't rocket science--a little common sense and a friend who isn't deaf standing nearby when you shoot will go a long way here.

Chad


----------



## Drobax (Jun 3, 2008)

LBR,

Appreciate the info... I'm trying to absorb as much as I can. I just want the bow and of course my self, to shoot as best as possible. And these little things can definately effect that.

Thanks again and I appreciate all that care to chime in.

I need to find a mentor in my area. Or someone that doesn't find all my newbie questions and (what my wife jokes as being anoying) my thirst to learn more on trad archery, completely anoying. Anyone reading that is in St. Peters, Missouri?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I can appreciate that Drobax--wish I knew of someone in your area that could help.

Although I still suggest trying it out for yourself to check for noise and tuning problems, here's a little background on me--just so you know I'm firmly grounded in reality. 

I've been an avid hunter and tournament archer with traditional equipment for the past 15 years or so. I don't consider myself an expert by any stretch, but I have gotten lucky here and there shooting tournaments and shooting animals. 

I have a small archery based business, which has been going strong for the last 8 years or so. I've been a moderator on an extensive hunting site for about the same number of years. I'm a member of a few traditional archery clubs, served as a regional chariman on one, currently serving as a board member on another. I even participated in a DVD pertaining to the sport (that automatically qualifies me as "knowing my stuff", doesn't it? :lol3 You could say I'm pretty much involved in the sport.

In 15 years of hunting, tournaments, practicing, and playing I can't recall one dry-fire (if it ever happened, it was not eventful, and certainly didn't happen when hunting). During that time, I've used one of two types of nocks over 90% of the time--Mercury nocks (no pinch) or Bohnning Classic nocks (very light snap). Sure, it can happen (even with a snap nock), but if you half-way pay attention the chances are slim--most of the dry fires I've heard of were due to a cracked or broken nock--which is more likely to happen if the nock gets stressed by snapping onto the string too hard, or by altering the nock in some way. If you use a nock with a tight snap, you will get that extra noise 100% of the time, guaranteed.

Like I said earlier--do some experimenting for yourself--that will prove more than a million message board comments.

Chad


----------



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

I shoot three under so I have to guard a little more against a dry fire than a split finger shooter. I have seen no detrimental effects on accuracy with a nock as long as the string will turn freely in the nock throat.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know, I've run into some nocks that were made just plain weird. CX I think they were. The throat fit on the string very loosely, but it took an unususal amount of effort to get them past the "snap" of the opening. After dealing with those I've come consider nock fit as a whole package. The whole thing has to be right.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I prefer the mercury nocks. ( they'll hold onto the string if yer REAL careful-n slow- when pointing it down  )


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm with Bender on the different nock cut out shapes.

I have nocks on my Alluminium arrows for my long bow that have a gentle change from the throat of the nock to the part where the string actually holds the arrow.

On my carbons for my oly. style recurve I have those pin nocks which have a more pronounced cut out for the string.

I can't remember the name of the nocks.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

On the other end of the extreme I have seen what happens with nocks that are too loose. Shooting with a guy last year and he dry fired his bow 3 different times. Amazingly the bow was still in one piece at the end of the shoot.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

RHC said:


> I have seen no detrimental effects on accuracy with a nock as long as the string will turn freely in the nock throat.



That is my "acid test", does the string turn freely on the nock, once set.

Coaching a youth group I'm insistent that ALL my strings are built so that the nock "clicks". I tell the kids of you don’t hear the click, something is wrong, stop and check it or raise your hand and I'll come over. I still want my string to rotate freely in the nock once set, because most novices have a tendency to be too "heavy handed" on their grip and will torque the string and cause the arrow to fall off the rest/riser, which induces a second safely issue.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a three under stringwalker. Consequently I use a double tied on nock-set to hold my arrows. But I serve my string to insure that my nocks will fall off the string with a light tap on the string, but will freely slide up and down the string if they were not contained by the nock-set. And I've never had a dry fire, and use the same set-up for both target and hunting bows.


----------

